# Newbie here



## soapnewgirl (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi everyone im going to be having a go at making some soap using the M&P method ill be using white soap base just wondered if anyone had any suggestions on what would be a good first one to make, im a little worried about it all going wrong thank you


----------



## savonierre (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi , welcome to the forum, I would just start with a simple soap, maybe watch some videos on youtube. Soap Queen has some great videos.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 3, 2013)

hi there, and welcome to the forum! 

here's the link to the soap queen's melt & pour tutorials, which have lots of info and ideas: http://www.soapqueen.com/category/bath-and-body-tutorials/melt-and-pour-soap/

here's another library with lots of videos and ideas: http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ResourceLibrary.aspx


----------



## Hazel (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello and welcome! :wave:

MP is very easy. Even if you think it's gone wrong, you can remelt it and try again.


----------



## eveisalwaysbusy (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi! Newbie here also, but have been reading on different ways to make soap for the past 8 months, I decided M&P is the best way to start out . Soap Queen is one of the places I venture too for some great ideas . My first batch I made was an Oatmeal (raw), Honey, and Vanilla soap using Goats Milk (see photo enclosed). This recipe is very simple and easy, plus you may already have all the ingredients in your kitchen to make this . I read somewhere on another soap forum, if you can consume it then it's good for your skin. I've already used some of my soaps and they make my skin feel so smooth and radiant. Looking forward on making more great soap.

HTH's


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi and welcome! 
It's very easy to make and just have a lot of fun with it. Also, make sure you wrap your soap in clingwrap within 24 hours to keep it from sweating due to the humidity.


----------



## eveisalwaysbusy (Aug 18, 2013)

lisamaliga said:


> Hi and welcome!
> It's very easy to make and just have a lot of fun with it. Also, make sure you wrap your soap in clingwrap within 24 hours to keep it from sweating due to the humidity.



Thx!! I was testing out on how to make the nice packages, I have been keeping my soaps in sealed baggies til my hot gun comes in . I have a quick ? I have designed my own labels but was wondering where would be a cheap place to purchase label sheets?

TIA!


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi!
While not cheap, this place is fast and has waterproof labels: http://www.onlinelabels.com/soap-labels.htm
For reasonable prices you can find bulk labels at Office Depot & Office Max.
Hope this helps!


----------



## shadyhavencreations (Aug 19, 2013)

Welcome...I'm a newbie here too, everyone's been very helpful. Good Luck on your first batch of soap, but be warned....it's addictive!:smile:


----------



## eveisalwaysbusy (Aug 26, 2013)

Thx!!.


----------

